# Recumbent trike giant shoe / UK Kinetic Sculpture Race !!!



## ukrobotman (31 Aug 2014)

Hi folks, my 1st post on this forum.
I'm building a recumbent trike into a giant 8' long fibreglass shoe!






I'm an artistic engineer and I build anything but work a lot in fibreglass. I built several of these shoes for London fashion week a few years ago. People seem to love a giant pink shoe! 

Two years ago we went to California to see the the Kinetic Sculpture Race (http://kineticgrandchampionship.com)
I was inspired to build a bicycle based vehicle.
I want to set up a Uk version of the Kinetic Sculpture Race. A two or three day event for people who build wacky pedal based vehicles

I'm looking for like minded people to join in ........

Regards Steve


----------



## neil earley (1 Sep 2014)

Very nice , would love to see a race over here good luck with your project.


----------



## Ganymede (1 Sep 2014)

You're obviously completely bats, you'll fit in well here...


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Sep 2014)

That's a roller skate !
I'm liking the work in the back ground


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> You're obviously completely bats, you'll fit in well here...


Speaking from personal experience?


----------



## ukrobotman (2 Sep 2014)

Thanks guys, who else has got anything "different" or "wacky" penny farthings, double height bikes, you know, something that is different to a " normal " bike.
That's what I'm hoping to attract to this event


----------



## Ganymede (2 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Speaking from personal experience?


Evidemment. *gallic shrug*.


----------



## ukrobotman (2 Sep 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> That's a roller skate !
> I'm liking the work in the back ground


Google "Articole Studios" to see other interesting things  there's a 1957 Messerschmitt under the cover!


----------



## mickle (3 Sep 2014)

I've got a whole bunch of unusual pedally things at work. See my sig.

I saw a kinetic sculpture race at the Ihpva world's in vancouver 1986. It was brilliant. I know a few nutters who might be persuaded to make a contraption...


----------



## ukrobotman (3 Sep 2014)

Great Mickle, let's start finding some people and start building
Location for the event.......
I live in a beutiful part of the country, near Welshpool in mid Wales. Very close to a wacky place called Bishops Castle.
There are hills and loads of campsites and b&b's nearby. This will be the location for the UK Kinetic Sculpture Race 2015!
Steve


----------



## mickle (8 Sep 2014)

ukrobotman said:


> Great Mickle, let's start finding some people and start building
> Location for the event.......
> I live in a beutiful part of the country, near Welshpool in mid Wales. Very close to a wacky place called Bishops Castle.
> There are hills and loads of campsites and b&b's nearby. This will be the location for the UK Kinetic Sculpture Race 2015!
> Steve



I know Welshpool, I used to go to school near Earlsfield.


----------



## ukrobotman (8 Sep 2014)

I've just spent the weekend at " Busfest " gathering of the VW s from all over Europe at Malvern. There were some excellent wacky bikes there as well


----------



## fixedfixer (9 Sep 2014)

Doubt you'd get many close passes with the pink shoe. Nice work. Looking forward to following this thread.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2014)

fixedfixer said:


> Doubt you'd get many close passes with the pink shoe. Nice work. Looking forward to following this thread.


There'll still be some who never saw him though!


----------



## Jane Carroll (19 Jan 2015)

ukrobotman said:


> Great Mickle, let's start finding some people and start building
> Location for the event.......
> I live in a beutiful part of the country, near Welshpool in mid Wales. Very close to a wacky place called Bishops Castle.
> There are hills and loads of campsites and b&b's nearby. This will be the location for the UK Kinetic Sculpture Race 2015!
> Steve


Steve, I am a trustee of Bishop's Castle Town Hall Trust, which now runs the Visitor Information Centre, and we are keen to know as much as possible about the possibility of running a Kinetic Sculpture Race.here - lots of keen cyclists would love the event!

Jane


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2015)

The plot thickens ...


----------



## Gareth (19 Jan 2015)

You can count me in.


----------



## voyager (20 Jan 2015)

We could be interested as well -
It would be worth opening a thread on AZ as well as that is where most of the home built UK Bikes originate from 

regards emma


----------



## k4wils (20 Jan 2015)

Always wanted to build a bike/trike (of the recumbent variety) - sounds like a fun way to get started. Count me in!


----------



## mickle (22 Jan 2015)

FYI - Cyclorama article on Kinetic sculpture 'racing'.


----------



## bikepete (26 Jan 2015)

In addition to any event in Welshpool we'd love to invite you @ukrobotman and other builders of anything pedal powered to the Pedal Power Invention Convention at the York Rally, 19th-21st June 2015 :-) 

Please spread the word!


----------



## paul fellows (21 Feb 2015)

hi I am trying to set up a kinetic sculpture race on Teesside


My interest in ksr is, I want to have a go, I want to test my brains and brawn against others. But I live in the UK so I need to start our own race if I am to get to have a go. The other races section of your form is the best place for grass roots events just getting started, because every one interested in ksr will cone through here at some point.

Here is a copy of the leaflet I have put out.
Kinetic Sculpture Racing 
the first race of 2015 will start on Sunday the 28th of June at 10:30. 
Competitors should assemble on Redcar beach near the Majuba road car park, from 10 am.
If you want to take part contact Paul Fellows via the forum at Kineticbaltimore .com
If you do not know what kinetic sculpture racing is, I would describe as.
First you make a sculptural master piece, that is also a brilliant human powered vehicle.
Then you race them across a range of different terrains for the fun of it.
See he community channel, magnificent obsessions, kinetic_sculpture_race http://www.communitychannel.org/video/T ... ture_race/
whether you do it for the challenge or to raise the profile of a body, join in and have fun.

Here in the UK we do not have the same terrain as in the US. As well as the sand mud and water, we have; canals, disused train lines, anchant drove ways, granite moors, peat moors, heather moors, bogs, marshes, forests, green belt and other. I would suggest that anyone setting up a ksr in another part of the UK should use what they have got.

For the Teesside race I am thinking, races on successive Sundays.
Redcar beach to south gare. South gare to Paddy’s hole though the mud. then back along the road stopping before the bridge near Warrenby.

For the river race I think join the river near the pipe bridge at Ingleby Barwick [a to z 127 f 2]. finishing at Stockton river side car park.

Eston Moor will provide a real heather moor challenge. Starting at the old shaft mine (ghost town) [a to z 106 c 4] get into the water of Dunsdale Beck and head towards the teeslink path [a-z 106 b 4] before turning and heading directly to Eston Nab [a-z 106 b 2] then back along the track to the start.
If anyone as changes or additions or can see any problems that I have overlooked let us know on.
http://www.kineticbaltimore.com/KSR/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=704

Remember this race belongs to anyone who might take part in it, so if you can make it better please do.
do you think the shoe will float?


----------



## paul fellows (14 Mar 2015)

mickle 
iv just looked at your pics, http://www.getcycling.org.uk/gallery/ the hart is nice
if i get the walker up and running please feel free to adopt it and adapt it to your harts content
why did you not put the center right photo in the waky recumebent thread


----------

